# Jewish Survivalist



## Zekharyah

Shalom,

How would one say, "Jewish Survivalist" in Hebrew?

Thanks!


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Do you mean anything specific (book/article title or something)? If not then the first thing that comes to mind is שרדן יהודי or יהודי שרדן


----------



## Zekharyah

Thanks. In the sense of calling somebody by that. Kind of like a Jewish "McGiever" (sp?). Could trouble you to transliterate it because my phone doesn't have Hebrew fonts and its my only access to the net right now.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> Could trouble you to transliterate it because my phone doesn't have Hebrew fonts and its my only access to the net right now.



ye-hu-DEE sar-DAN


----------



## Zekharyah

Thanks again. If I wanted to make it plural would it be Yehudi Sardanim or Sardanot?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> Thanks again. If I wanted to make it plural would it be Yehudi Sardanim or Sardanot?



It would be _yehudim sardanim_.


----------



## GodFatherQsubs

The correct word would be שורד, not שרדן. That is, שורד יהודי (Jewish survivalist) or יהודי שורד (surviving Jew).


----------



## Zekharyah

Shalom! Could you give me the transliteration for that? I'm viewing the posts from cell phone that doesn't have Hebrew fonts. Thanks.


----------



## GodFatherQsubs

שורד יהודי = So-red Yehudi - Jewish survivalist
יהודי שורד = Yehudi so-red - Surviving Jew


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

GodFatherQsubs said:


> The correct word would be שורד, not שרדן. That is, שורד יהודי (Jewish survivalist) or יהודי שורד (surviving Jew).



OK, and when would you use the word "שרדן"?


----------



## Zekharyah

And I guess to make it plural it would be "Soredim Yehudim", correct?


----------



## GodFatherQsubs

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> OK, and when would you use the word "שרדן"?


 I wouldn't. There isn't such a word in Hebrew 



Zekharyah said:


> And I guess to make it plural it would be "Soredim Yehudim", correct?


The plural would be Sordim.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> I wouldn't. There isn't such a word in Hebrew



איזו קביעה נחרצת... מסתבר שהיא כן קיימת לפחות במובן הזה

ואני גם הייתי משתמש בה בתור מילה נרדפת ל"סתגלן"1​


----------



## GodFatherQsubs

אבל המילה "שרדן" לא זוהתה ע"י שני מילונים (בבילון ומורפיקס). לא סתם קבעתי על דעת עצמי...


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

את התרגום ההפוך בבילון כן יודע לעשות. מורפיקס לא.

בגוגל המילה הזאת מופיעה בעיקר בהקשר של אולמרט...


----------

